# Best ring sling for hot weather?



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Tell me your fav, softest, comfy-est :LOL Prettiest, Yet SIMPLEST ring sling & where you got it (CHEAPEST is a BIG PLUS right now)


----------



## PAflower (May 12, 2002)

Solarveil is the best fabric for hot weather. There are many sites that make them.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Uggh. I don't like the way they look.
All the water slings are either too pricey for me or look like fish nets







:

But thanks for trying to help. I NEED something else or I am gonna throw in the towel on BW


----------



## PAflower (May 12, 2002)

OH. Don't throw in the towel! You can just try lightweight cotton. I would go to a site, and ask the person what the lightest cotton that they have is. any good site, will tell you the truth. It's so worth it!


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

I have a bjorn, a Kozy, a newnative and a Simply Attached fleece lined bouch. I *HAD* an OTSBH ages ago... I have been longing for it lately for some reason, and I cant find it anywhere.









I cant get a comfy carry in the kozy & he seems to hate what I have tried thus far & the bjorn gets uncomfortable after about 30+ min. & its too hot for the fleece & the NN isnt holding him close enough.

I think I just need to go back to the basics







So I want a simple comft lightweight ring sling I think....


----------



## mamameg (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a basic, lightweight cotton sling from pretty momma sling that has been *perfect* in the heat. It's the only one I use these days. I didn't purchase from the site (an mdc mama gifted it to me) but I think if you look at the solid color slings, you could ask her which color fabric is the most lightweight. The one I have is lavender, btw - not sure if the lavendar fabric she's using now is the same as what I have, but it's nice and light.


----------



## tuscanymom (Feb 9, 2005)

I have great slings from www.kiddiecradles.com I have the solarveil which I agree isn't as fasionable as the regular fabrics. There are so many choices. I have a lightweight one and a heavier one that I use for winter. I too had a OTSBH. The slings I bought at above site are very similar except for the padded rails. Yes, if you are wondering I'm a sling addict, can't seem to stop.
good luck in your search.


----------



## SlingMomEsq (Mar 1, 2005)

I second the www.prettymommaslings.com and would add www.slingmemommy.com as great, basic, lightweight, easy to use, and lovely slings.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

What about one that is lightly padded??


----------



## mama_in_atx (Nov 10, 2004)

I had a cotton/poplin KissaSling (they're now discontinued). It was very cool and had a padded shoulder. You'll find them up for sale or on eBay every now and then.


----------



## sagepixie (Nov 1, 2004)

Happyslings.com is now making cotton poplin pouches and maybe ring slings too I think









I saw them at attachedtobaby.com


----------



## Shellmomma (Apr 3, 2005)

some lightweight and cheap ones at http://www.sleepingbaby.net/index.html or maybe a pouch?


----------



## Spring Sun (Jul 30, 2005)

My vote is definitly for solarveil. Or maybe solarweave bc it has better colors now...hmmmm...


----------



## gardenpoetry (Aug 20, 2003)

I live in Florida, so lightweight is a must! I like my solarveil, but if you don't like that fabric (it really is airy) and you can't find one at a good price...I like my muslin sling. It is light in color, lightweight and very breathable. Batik fabrics are generally very lightweight and cool, also. I find them to be very good in the Florida weather.


----------



## Tupelo Honey (Mar 24, 2004)

Padding adds heat.

My first suggestion would be Jan at SBP (sleepingbaby link above). She does awesome work, has a very comfy shoulder style, is inexpensive, and has several lightweight fabrics to choose from.

The organic cotton mesh from taylormadeslings is lovely too. Very soft and cool.


----------

